# Finally!!!



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

After almost a week, we finally get a shot at some fishing. Me and Yakntat managed to get our limit before the sun went down. The little guy in the pic is a Lane Snapper. Tight Lines! :thumbsup:


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice! My kayak is looking a little chapped lately, definitely need to get back in the water. Could also use a little more snapper in the freezer!:thumbup:


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Its rare that I catch a bigger fish than Ginzu, so here she is. Thanks Ginzu for letting me shadow you until I get my FF back.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

yakntat said:


> Its rare that I catch a bigger fish than Ginzu, so here she is. Thanks Ginzu for letting me shadow you until I get my FF back.


Funny thing is, I think this snapper is longer than the king I caught, lol.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good job guys. I went out today for my maiden snapper season yak trip and my fish finder crapped out. The down button and power buttons are stuck so it keeps going into hard reset mode. Then, after that, my hand held GPS went out. What else could go wrong you ask? Well the rudder knob thingy pops off when Im about a mile out. Great. Luckily I could force it down to turn the rudder.

What a day. If anyone needs an extra to tag along for some snapper let me know. Doesnt look like I will be able to afford a new FF before snapper season is over.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Those are nice snapper. They'll make good eating.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice snapper !!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Nice job. Just got a hand-me-down GPS from my brother, just have to get time to get out there. Maybe this Saturday if weather is nice.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

And here is the second part. We went back out the next evening and didn't fare so well. Only got 1 Snapper, but he was a nice one AND bonus 18inch Lane Snapper.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

I redeemed myself tonight with my poor performance from yesterday. Brought the twins home for dinner.:thumbup:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Holy crap that is a STUD Lane snapper!!!

Well done!
Alex


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

He was tasty! Or should i say she.


----------

